# Trout



## bgcorn (Mar 14, 2011)

This is my first time smoking trout! Wish me luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck. I bet they are good. Trout any way are good!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 14, 2011)

Love me some smoked trout.. Can't wait to see them when there done.. Nice job


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice Trout !!!

Hope we get more pics & some how-tos.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, Don't be stingy on the trout pics!!

I love grilled or smoked trout with a little butter, garlic, lemon pepper and salt.

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 14, 2011)

You doing any type of brine or anything on those or just straight up trout on the smoker?


----------

